# Diesel exhaust



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The computer on the Diesel monitors the emissions system. If it identifies a problem (for example low DEF) it proceeds to reduce top speed and eventually shuts the car down if the problem is not addressed. The EPA required this for approval of the car. I don't think the system could be modified without disabling the car and/or voiding the warranty.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

bypassing the DEF system isnt as hard as bypassing the DPF but without tuning the ECM you wouldnt get much advantage from it. You could remove the rear NOx sensor from the exhaust system which will produce a CEL and put the system in a closed loop max flow condition then bypass the fluid back to the tank. You could then remove the SCR but you would still have the CEL message but as long as it thinks its in a closed loop and getting the DEF fluid delivered it wont put the car in limp mode. definitely a warranty voiding event though.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

jalaner said:


> The computer on the Diesel monitors the emissions system. If it identifies a problem (for example low DEF) it proceeds to reduce top speed and eventually shuts the car down if the problem is not addressed. *The EPA required this for approval of the car.*


Not to derail the thread, but they are getting way out of control.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm glad the EPA mandates clean diesel technology and would not have purchased my Cruze Diesel without it. I drove a 1985 Mercedes 300D for many years. Great car but it belched black smoke, even when new. I always felt bad about the drivers behind me.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

jalaner said:


> I'm glad the EPA mandates clean diesel technology and would not have purchased my Cruze Diesel without it. I drove a 1985 Mercedes 300D for many years. Great car but it belched black smoke, even when new. I always felt bad about the drivers behind me.


Yeah, I agree. 

I feel like diesels are catching up with gasoline engines for emissions controls. They seemed to be allowed to be dirty for longer and they seem dirtier by nature so they need a little more. Diesel has the DPF and DEF. Gas still has its share.. the evap canister and maybe some other stuff? PCV valve.. is that emissions related?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you know there are two major categories for pollutants?

Green House gas emissions cause global warming.

Particulate emissions cause global cooling.

By drastically reducing our particulate emissions, we're actually speeding up our rate of climate change. 

Just a funny factoid in the clean diesel debate


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Did you know there are two major categories for pollutants?
> 
> Green House gas emissions cause global warming.
> 
> ...


yes but its still reducing overall air pollution


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is a Thai cat back:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

interesting


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the taillights. I remember seeing a thread about them before. It sounds about the same as my car does though.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

id like to pick up those tail lights for my car


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

About the best you'll do for an exhaust is a louder muffler. You cannot replace the entire system due to the presence of a diesel particulate filter. That is, unless you were able to tune it out.

If I owned a Diesel, I would tune it out and run a cetane boost and injector cleaning additive on every tank and would net neatly the same emissions.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cat back exhausts on diesel's are pretty worthless. Only way to go is turbo back but need to get rid of emissions. At the moment all the emissions stuff is not bothering me but alls it will take is one or two problems with the DPF and I will get irritated.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> About the best you'll do for an exhaust is a louder muffler. You cannot replace the entire system due to the presence of a diesel particulate filter. That is, unless you were able to tune it out.
> 
> If I owned a Diesel, I would tune it out and run a cetane boost and injector cleaning additive on every tank and would net neatly the same emissions.


no muffler on the cruze diesel


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> I feel like diesels are catching up with gasoline engines for emissions controls. They seemed to be allowed to be dirty for longer and they seem dirtier by nature so they need a little more. Diesel has the DPF and DEF. Gas still has its share.. the evap canister and maybe some other stuff? PCV valve.. is that emissions related?


Yep. PCV valve was the first piece of emissions equipment. It was invented by GM and introduced in the early 1960s. 

Crankcase ventilation system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If I owned a Diesel, I would tune it out and run a cetane boost and injector cleaning additive on every tank and would net neatly the same emissions.


No where near true.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

RascalMafia said:


> No where near true.


My Cruze has a clean diesel and the particulate filter works fine. We have no DEF yet the exhaust is clean and smokeless. We do have a minimum of 50 cetane fuel though. Oh and I have a full size spare in the proper place.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Def has nothing to do with particulate matter, def with dpf is superior to dpf alone

your car really is apples and oranges to the north america ctd


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Def has nothing to do with particulate matter, def with dpf is superior to dpf alone
> 
> your car really is apples and oranges to the north america ctd


I have to take your word for that as I really don't know, but remember the engine used outside of America is a newer design.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I dont know if its just me or not but the engine doesn't even sound like a diesel, I think its wrong. If it was a diesel it should sound like bolt flying around in the engine hahahaha


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

At idle its very easy to tell that its a diesel. At low rpm its also very easy to tell. When cruising around you wouldn't know it except for the tq


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I have to take your word for that as I really don't know, but remember the engine used outside of America is a newer design.


I don't know what the NOx emissions standards are in Australia, but here in NA just using a DPF with no DEF requiresthe engine to run richer and thus use more EGR to lower NOx emissions to appropriate levels. The richer burn = more soot produced = more frequent regens = shorter DPF life. More EGR = a whole other host of issues.

DPF+DEF = engine run lean as possible which creates more NOx but the DEF system addresses that, thus less EGR is used, less soot created, less frequent regens, and hopefully that translates to longer DPF life.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Once the turbo tuning gets figured out for the deletes to work properly, I'm going to delete mine and try and bolt up a stock muffler system from a gas Cruze...


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

For the record, There are techs that will remove the entire DEF system and reflash the ECU to not require it...generates massive boosts in HP torque and mpg's. Seen it done on a couple 13 duramax silverados, takes them from 397 to 600HP. Wonder what it would do for a cruze diesel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

tracepk said:


> For the record, There are techs that will remove the entire DEF system and reflash the ECU to not require it...generates massive boosts in HP torque and mpg's. Seen it done on a couple 13 duramax silverados, takes them from 397 to 600HP. Wonder what it would do for a cruze diesel.


what about the DPF an SCR? the engine would really come too life
without those.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> what about the DPF an SCR? the engine would really come too life
> without those.


pretty sure thats what he meant, the limiting factors after those systems are gone would be the turbo and fuel pump


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> I dont know if its just me or not but the engine doesn't even sound like a diesel, I think its wrong. If it was a diesel it should sound like bolt flying around in the engine hahahaha


Its not a cummins diesel so no reason for it to sound like a bolt flying around lol...Have any of the other North American Diesel owners had a tune or ECM adjustments yet? wondering wat kind of performance results you've gained


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Seriously? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...scussion/84961-i-know-few-you-have-tunes.html


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

RascalMafia said:


> Once the turbo tuning gets figured out for the deletes to work properly, I'm going to delete mine and try and bolt up a stock muffler system from a gas Cruze...


Are the gas Cruze exhaust pipes as big as the diesel? Mine is bigger than my son's 5.7 Commodore, tuned with a cat back exhaust.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think so. I know the catback on my Sonic 1.4t was only 1 and 3/4".


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

VtTD said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> I feel like diesels are catching up with gasoline engines for emissions controls. They seemed to be allowed to be dirty for longer and they seem dirtier by nature so they need a little more. Diesel has the DPF and DEF. Gas still has its share.. the evap canister and maybe some other stuff? PCV valve.. is that emissions related?


The PCV valve was the beginning of cleaning up the engine. Before this cars had a pipe coming off the rocker cover to allow engines to relieve pressure in the sump. When the engine had high mileage they used to blow smoke from this straight into the air under the car.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The PCV valve was the beginning of cleaning up the engine. Before this cars had a pipe coming off the rocker cover to allow engines to relieve pressure in the sump. When the engine had high mileage they used to blow smoke from this straight into the air under the car.


was called a road draft tube.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The DPF only reduces diesel particulate emissions. This type of particulate contains potent cancer causing polynuclear aromatic compounds that increase the risk of respiratory cancers. The US is currently experiencing increasing rates of these cancers in nonsmokers, thus the EPA is trying to reduce this risk by regulating vehicle particulate emissions.

The DEF reduces the oxides of nitrogen (NOx) emissions only. Uncontrolled diesel engines produce large amounts of this toxic gas. It causes acute asthma-like respiratory effects. If someone attempts to hurt themselves by running a diesel car in a closed garage the NOx will overcome them before carbon monoxide will. Diesels produce relatively low levels of carbon monoxide because the super efficient combustion converts almost all of the carbon in the fuel to carbon dioxide. No need for a catalytic converter.

Please do your fellow drivers a favor and do not modify the CTD emissions system.


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes but almost everyone is unaware of the issues with these egr and def systems in the semi trucks they have had egr since 2003, dpf since 2007 and def since 2010. 

Also these egr systems cause mpg loss when they have a sensor clog up from the soot. I have an cummins isx15 in my truck and thw intake getts clogged with soot about every 300k miles which in turn requires new sensors taking apart the intake and egr system to clean. If these is not done the turbo can blow up due to readings being off. Sounds crazy dont it. 

Just by cleaning those sensors I can go from 6.5mpg to 7.5mpg. Sounds small but remember these trucks go 3k miles a week every week. These systems have more headaches than they are worth at least currently. 

Watch some of the big rigs going down the highway they will be pouring out white smoke whiledoing a regen (cooking the dpf filter 1200 degrees to burn the soot out of the filter)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

James said:


> Yes but almost everyone is unaware of the issues with these egr and def systems in the semi trucks they have had egr since 2003, dpf since 2007 and def since 2010.
> 
> Also these egr systems cause mpg loss when they have a sensor clog up from the soot. I have an cummins isx15 in my truck and thw intake getts clogged with soot about every 300k miles which in turn requires new sensors taking apart the intake and egr system to clean. If these is not done the turbo can blow up due to readings being off. Sounds crazy dont it.
> 
> ...


I've seen city buses pouring out white smoke. So now I know that's what a regen looks like.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting about the white smoke. I never realized that was a regen.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So, take this with a grain of salt, but...

Some guy on FB mentioned that his friend did a full turbo back exhaust on his CTD. I am bumping this in hopes that said guy will want to lay down some details.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

usually white smoke pouring out is a failed egr cooler on a big truck, not always but usually (I,m talking newer trucks). Similar to the old head gasket look and you can smell antifreeze too depending on how bad it is. Internationals are real bad for this just fixed another one last week. This is how the manufacture brings the exhaust temp down to help lower emissions.

I know rolling smoke is working on a complete DPF delete with no ETA hopefully soon so we can get it for our off road cruzes. The exhaust part is easy, it's the ECM that's the problem


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Bump, Any turbo back exhausts out yet for the diesel?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

magnusson said:


> Bump, Any turbo back exhausts out yet for the diesel?


No because nobody has been able to get this to run without ALL the emissions crap. Not in the US Market cars anyway.


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

Magnaflow is working on:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]* FILTER BY EXHAUST TYPE:*[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]* DISPLAY ALL OPTIONS*[/FONT]








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]**Note: Image above may not represent your specific vehicle application and is used only to represent exhaust types.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]
[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=1.5] • Delivers a Smooth, Deep Tone • 100% Stainless Steel • Fully Polished Mufflers W/ Tips • Dyno Proven • Lifetime Warranty[/SIZE][/FONT]* 







 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*YEAR*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*DESCRIPTION*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*TYPE*[/FONT]







[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*IMAGE*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PART #*[/FONT]







  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2014[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L4 2.0L Diesel
5 x 8 x 14in. Muffler; 2.5in. Tubing; 3in. Polished Stainless Tip; SINGLE DRIVER SIDE REAR EXIT[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cat-Back[/FONT]








[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*COMING SOON*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*19156*[/FONT]







 


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Will it even sound different? Right now we have no muffler at all


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> magnusson said:
> 
> 
> > Bump, Any turbo back exhausts out yet for the diesel?
> ...


Not true. A turbo swap is required...stock VGT doesn't play well with deletes.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

RascalMafia said:


> Not true. A turbo swap is required...stock VGT doesn't play well with deletes.


Who exactly then in the North American market has successfully done emissions deletes on a Cruze diesel? Because there are a lot of us curious how they did it.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

RascalMafia said:


> boneheaddoctor said:
> 
> 
> > magnusson said:
> ...


The 6.7 cummins runs a VGT. Guys only have dirty turbos when the DPF is left in Place. When removed the turbo lives a long clean life. Ive come to the conclusion that the reason delete kits/programmer maps arent out yet is solely because of supply and demand. The DMAX LML setup was out within a month of the new motor. Hopefully someone steps up by the time my warranty is done. I know this little motor is gonna sound killer when all the liberal junk is sitting in my back yard. The TDI's sound great!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I have removed every thing that would clog the system up.....took a few months of work but got it done ... NO DPF,NO UREA ...NO EGR , NO NOTHING!!yet it looks stock.. , car runs so much better with out all that crapola on it ... Custom Tune files and bigger injectors as well... Also fixed the BS crappy feed back you feel at idle or stop light ... GM what the Flip were you NOT thinking geeez next time dont be cheap and use better mounts for crying out loud ...also move the fuel filter to the engine bay using a VW filter system now...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> I have removed every thing that would clog the system up.....took a few months of work but got it done ... NO DPF,NO UREA ...NO EGR , NO NOTHING!!yet it looks stock.. , car runs so much better with out all that crapola on it ... Custom Tune files and bigger injectors as well... Also fixed the BS crappy feed back you feel at idle or stop light ... GM what the Flip were you NOT thinking geeez next time dont be cheap and use better mounts for crying out loud ...also move the fuel filter to the engine bay using a VW filter system now...


So how big of a mpg and power increase did you see?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I get 42 in the city 55 to 59 going 72 MPH.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I get the same mileage but in imp mpg 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I need to hear this delete!


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Can we get a write up on what you did. How did u change the ECM?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I have removed every thing that would clog the system up.....took a few months of work but got it done ... NO DPF,NO UREA ...NO EGR , NO NOTHING!!yet it looks stock.. , car runs so much better with out all that crapola on it ... Custom Tune files and bigger injectors as well... Also fixed the BS crappy feed back you feel at idle or stop light ... GM what the Flip were you NOT thinking geeez next time dont be cheap and use better mounts for crying out loud ...also move the fuel filter to the engine bay using a VW filter system now...


No pictures means it didnt happen. Dont be a tease. show some pics. and a write up on how its done.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Not calling you out but who did your tune? Please reply if your not BS'n.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> I have removed every thing that would clog the system up.....took a few months of work but got it done ... NO DPF,NO UREA ...NO EGR , NO NOTHING!!yet it looks stock.. , car runs so much better with out all that crapola on it ... Custom Tune files and bigger injectors as well... Also fixed the BS crappy feed back you feel at idle or stop light ... GM what the Flip were you NOT thinking geeez next time dont be cheap and use better mounts for crying out loud ...also move the fuel filter to the engine bay using a VW filter system now...


Stock turbo or S200? Are you on CompD as well????


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Frankly that gotdiesel guy is a bit of a crackpot, I'll believe it when I see it. I mean he traded in his first cruze diesel for another vw then bought another cruze diesel again all inside of two years allegedly by his own account. 

Even if you post pictures I still think you're on way better drugs then me but I'll at least believe the delete.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Stock turbo pics, full deletes.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done. Please keep us up to date, especially at state inspection time.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

did you build the pipe ,looks good . tell us more on ecm work etc.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

RascalMafia............Got diesel........... what happened??


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

RascalMafia said:


> Stock turbo pics, full deletes.
> View attachment 160361
> 
> View attachment 160369
> ...


Have any #'s now that you've removed all that?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd have to imagine it's a fair bit louder now too. That SCR really acts well as a muffler.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Need vids


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

verstohlen said:


> Need vids


Need venereal diseases?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would like to know how to get a hold of that tune...:eusa_clap:


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

-Brad


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 172874
> 
> 
> 
> -Brad


How did you do this?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 172874
> 
> 
> 
> -Brad


Hey Brad, give us more info , thx.


money_man said:


> Have any #'s now that you've removed all that?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician



Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I got the car put on a dyno before the exhaust came off. I am going to get a run with the stock tune and open exhaust. Then load the delete tune and get a final run on the dyno. The numbers from the base were about what I expected, the torque was a little higher. I think the more important numbers will be the difference between the three runs. 
Initial run 134 hp and 310 ft lbs of torque. The numbers were just sent to me and I don't have the charts or at what RPM. 


-Brad


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I am in Northern Alabama, the car is back in Southern Kentucky getting the work done. All of the pictures I have are from what's been sent to me. The two I've posted so far are from the initial mock up and do not have all the sensor bungs installed and are not fully welded up. I am supposed to pick the car up tomorrow or Wednesday. More to follow....


-Brad


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What gear did you dyno in? 

If it was fourth or above that could explain it - no torque management in those gears, so it'll make whatever the **** kind of torque it wants.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 173058
> 
> I am in Northern Alabama, the car is back in Southern Kentucky getting the work done. All of the pictures I have are from what's been sent to me. The two I've posted so far are from the initial mock up and do not have all the sensor bungs installed and are not fully welded up. I am supposed to pick the car up tomorrow or Wednesday. More to follow....
> 
> ...


How do you expect it to pass an emissions test when the time comes?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I didn't hack up the factory exhaust, it will bolt right back on. 


-Brad


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> What gear did you dyno in?
> 
> If it was fourth or above that could explain it - no torque management in those gears, so it'll make whatever the **** kind of torque it wants.


I wasn't there for the dyno runs, I have know idea how it was performed. The important thing is the repeatability of the test. 


-Brad


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> I wasn't there for the dyno runs, I have know idea how it was performed. The important thing is the repeatability of the test.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Then that would be the most repeatable gear, since it'll make peak torque, and not limit it.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Then that would be the most repeatable gear, since it'll make peak torque, and not limit it.


I will let him know to do the subsequent pulls in the same manner as the first. I wasn't aware of the operation of the torque limiter. Thanks for the heads up! 


-Brad


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Fleece has done this but not interested in doing for anyone else, too small a market. Brad.... the guys doing this for you, are they interested in doing same for others?? did you make the conversion pipe or did they. very interested in the details when your finished.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Fleece has done this but not interested in doing for anyone else, too small a market. Brad.... the guys doing this for you, are they interested in doing same for others?? did you make the conversion pipe or did they. very interested in the details when your finished.


 The pipes were made by a local shop. They have already sold another set of pipes using my car as a template. I am not sure if the other CTD owner is a member on here though.

As for the tune, I do not have permission to mention the tuner by name. All I can say is it is an EFI Live based tune. 


-Brad


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> How do you expect it to pass an emissions test when the time comes?


If it's just an OBD emissions test and not an exhaust sniff, it should pass easily if it's not throwing any CELs.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll believe a emissions delete tune when I see it.


And when I do, well, I'll probably cry cause I will never get one.
So he/they/whoever should sell the tune, else, tears.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't have to worry about passing an emissions test when you don't have them!


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Don't have to worry about passing an emissions test when you don't have them!


Exactly!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 172874
> 
> 
> 
> -Brad


Hey look, it's a Volkswagen! #dieselgate


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> *I'll believe a emissions delete tune when I see it.*
> 
> 
> And when I do, well, I'll probably cry cause I will never get one.
> So he/they/whoever should sell the tune, else, tears.



they're out there, they just don't pass emissions.......


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

BradHerr said:


> oilburner said:
> 
> 
> > Fleece has done this but not interested in doing for anyone else, too small a market. Brad.... the guys doing this for you, are they interested in doing same for others?? did you make the conversion pipe or did they. very interested in the details when your finished.
> ...


I would love to hear this exhaust and get my hands on it/the EFI Live tune also!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> they're out there, they just don't pass emissions.......


I'm quite aware. Title 42 §7522 makes it pretty scary for anyone to even mention 'delete' in their product.
H&S is pretty much defunct now because of their settlements.


That aside, its just a 2.0 liter car. No one will be expecting it to be a diesel even if they are out looking for deletes.
It's also not like they can just duck under and look


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I would sure like to see that delete tune as well. Maybe thru a pm, or a 1 out of 5 guess, or...


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Any update


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Update
My fully deleted diesel Cruze


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had a diesel made by Buick in early 1980s and it didn't have any emission equipment and it threw so much black smoke it wasn't even funny, well until a wrist pin broke and engine seized, well I digress. 

What is so appealing about no emissions? Ok so it makes more power, ok that's sorta cool. We have made huge progress with emissions and the quality of the air, why go backwards? I must be missing something. I love clean air to breathe. 

I use use to think it was cool my state doesn't have emissions testing, kinda seems like we need to go back to that in my opinion.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> we have come along way in emission vehicles but their is still a long way to go we get rid of the emission equipment be cause they choke the diesel and fail and it's a expensive fix. The gains of removing it is cost affected and more power and better MPGs and more reliable.


But deleting emissions we can all agree emits more pollution that affects us all. I don't like paying for failed sensors either or dealing with it but I do like a clean environment. The emissions stuff is there for a very real reason. Please go visit Beijing China and you might think differently.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> But deleting emissions we can all agree emits more pollution that affects us all. I don't like paying for failed sensors either or dealing with it but I do like a clean environment. The emissions stuff is there for a very real reason. Please go visit Beijing China and you might think differently.


right, cuz the pollution in Beijing is from cars, mmkay


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> Removing the emissions on a diesel is cleaner then a gasoline engine. With a diesel all the soot falls to the ground and doesn't go into the atmosphere. A gasoline engine without emissions admits it into the atmosphere witch in turns is more harmful.


And then it rains and washes it all into our water supply. Not to mention it's smelly.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> right, cuz the pollution in Beijing is from cars, mmkay


Of course it isn't all from cars, but if you don't have some reasonable standards you end up with Beijing air here which I don't think anyone wants to breathe.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> Removing the emissions on a diesel is cleaner then a gasoline engine. With a diesel all the soot falls to the ground and doesn't go into the atmosphere. A gasoline engine without emissions admits it into the atmosphere witch in turns is more harmful.


I don't think this is true at all. There is still more than soot coming out of a Diesel engine with no emissions equipment. VW is in big trouble over this issue. The TDI still had a DPF to collect soot and burn it off which I would guess you deleted, the TDI still was emitting other harmful pollutants. So I think your theory just isn't true. I don't work for the EPA and am not an expert, but I think your thoughts are just wishful thinking. Nothing personal here intended.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Every time I'm at the race track I'll blow alittle more black smoke for you


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> Of course it isn't all from cars, but if you don't have some reasonable standards you end up with Beijing air here which I don't think anyone wants to breathe.


I am curious to know how much difference the DEF makes to the diesel engine. I have a 2012 "clean diesel", or so it is claimed and I don't have DEF. The engine blows no smoke and has not given me any problems. I think it meets Euro 4 emissions.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I am curious to know how much difference the DEF makes to the diesel engine. I have a 2012 "clean diesel", or so it is claimed and I don't have DEF. The engine blows no smoke and has not given me any problems. I think it meets Euro 4 emissions.


DEF doesn't affect soot/smoke. It is for NOx emissions.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> View attachment 179545
> Every time I'm at the race track I'll blow alittle more black smoke for you



Didn't know you were here Derek.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

RascalMafia said:


> Didn't know you were here Derek.


i help Derek I travel with him every chance I can


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, this argument is one that is pointless. The ones (like me) who like emissions to be clean, will never convince those who want to install the deletes and pollute more, and visa versa. I suppose we just have to agree to disagree on this topic.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jdrury15 said:


> Update
> My fully deleted diesel Cruze


Do you think it was a good idea to say you have deleted the pollution controls and show your number plate?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> Unfortunately, this argument is one that is pointless. The ones (like me) who like emissions to be clean, will never convince those who want to install the deletes and pollute more, and visa versa. I suppose we just have to agree to disagree on this topic.


I don't wish to pollute but I do like the idea of less things to cause havoc down the road. With that said, unless they absolutely perfected the delete, I would not touch it. I like things to work perfectly, not almost perfect.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Wait until you start having to pay to fix all that excessive emissions equipment...there is a really huge gap between NO emissions equipment and REASONABLE emissions equipment. And what they are imposing goes so far beyond reasonable its not even funny.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Do you think it was a good idea to say you have deleted the pollution controls and show your number plate?


yes don't care we have no emission testing here and mostly won't. There are plenty of people who delete trucks number plate or not it don't matter.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> yes don't care we have no emission testing here and mostly won't. There are plenty of people who delete trucks number plate or not it don't matter.


I mean, it is technically still a federal crime. Removing any emissions equipment that was factory installed on a vehicle is a violation of the federal clean air act. The shop could be fined up to 25,000 per infraction. The person who did the work, and the person who requested it could each be fined up to 2,500. 

Now whether there is any chance of it actually being enforced...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Kexlox said:


> Now whether there is any chance of it actually being enforced...


In Michigan, not likely.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> I had a diesel made by Buick in early 1980s and it didn't have any emission equipment and it threw so much black smoke it wasn't even funny, well until a wrist pin broke and engine seized, well I digress.
> 
> What is so appealing about no emissions? Ok so it makes more power, ok that's sorta cool. We have made huge progress with emissions and the quality of the air, why go backwards? I must be missing something. I love clean air to breathe.
> 
> I use use to think it was cool my state doesn't have emissions testing, kinda seems like we need to go back to that in my opinion.


Your cruze hasnt gone into limp mode and left you stranded on the side of the highway at night yet im guessing. It will sooner or later. You just love the fact you can spend $30,000 of your hard earned cash on a great drivetrain and the EPA can still shut down your motor with emission bull$hit any time they please dont you. If you want fresh air move out of the metropolis you live in.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

money_man said:


> I don't wish to pollute but I do like the idea of less things to cause havoc down the road. With that said, unless they absolutely perfected the delete, I would not touch it. I like things to work perfectly, not almost perfect.


It all comes down to which version(emission intact or deleted) is the most reliable. Until the automakers perfect emmisions, deletes are mandatory if you dont like walking 100 miles to work. WAY to many emission issues to call this car Reliable as built.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Your cruze hasnt gone into limp mode and left you stranded on the side of the highway at night yet im guessing. It will sooner or later. You just love the fact you can spend $30,000 of your hard earned cash on a great drivetrain and the EPA can still shut down your motor with emission bull$hit any time they please dont you. If you want fresh air move out of the metropolis you live in.


We just view things differently, I will deal with the emissions if it ever happens, I was fully aware of the potential emissions issues prior to ownership so I just don't worry about what could hAppen. I want a country with clean air so I will deal with my own car. I am just thankful I don't think about this issue as you do. I had a flat tire in my 14 Eco at 75 mph and like the diesel it had no spare tire. It was not fun but I survived without big deal will do the same with the diesel. And for the record I didn't spend even half the $30,000 you talk about. And please no need for your negative attitude where I live.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> yes don't care we have no emission testing here and mostly won't. There are plenty of people who delete trucks number plate or not it don't matter.


did you get your delete tune from same source as Brad??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Your cruze hasnt gone into limp mode and left you stranded on the side of the highway at night yet im guessing. It will sooner or later. You just love the fact you can spend $30,000 of your hard earned cash on a great drivetrain and the EPA can still shut down your motor with emission bull$hit any time they please dont you. If you want fresh air move out of the metropolis you live in.


I have 156K miles on my Cruze diesel so far and it's never left me stranded on the side of the highway. I consider that pretty reliable. It hasn't been perfect, but I am more than happy with it, and the fact that it makes clean exhaust. 

By the way, gasoline cars can fail just as likely as diesel cars for emissions or other reasons. The Cruze hasn't been perfect, then again neither was my 2012 Honda Civic. It very nearly left me stranded on the side of the highway when I had a major drivetrain issue at 50K miles. It also failed to start 3 times. Cars will never be perfect, even cars like a Honda Civic, which is traditionally held as a hallmark of reliability. I'm not going to go bashing all Honda Civics just because I had a bad one. It happens.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I have 156K miles on my Cruze diesel so far and it's never left me stranded on the side of the highway. I consider that pretty reliable. It hasn't been perfect, but I am more than happy with it, and the fact that it makes clean exhaust.
> 
> By the way, gasoline cars can fail just as likely as diesel cars for emissions or other reasons. The Cruze hasn't been perfect, then again neither was my 2012 Honda Civic. It very nearly left me stranded on the side of the highway when I had a major drivetrain issue at 50K miles. It also failed to start 3 times. Cars will never be perfect, even cars like a Honda Civic, which is traditionally held as a hallmark of reliability. I'm not going to go bashing all Honda Civics just because I had a bad one. It happens.


His post sounds like one of those crazy people who thinks Advanced electric meters can monitor your internet and change your thermostat setting.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I wish the Urban dwellers who try to dictate to the majority of the country what they will and won't do....because of a problem they tend to have the rest don't. One that might go away for them if they gave up their own cars and rode the bus....Would try growing all their own food.

One of these days if it keeps up the way is been going...they might have to.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I wish the Urban dwellers who try to dictate to the majority of the country what they will and won't do....because of a problem they tend to have the rest don't. One that might go away for them if they gave up their own cars and rode the bus....Would try growing all their own food.
> 
> One of these days if it keeps up the way is been going...they might have to.


what the heck are you talking about? Those of us that live near urban areas didn't make these emissions rules, i just want clean air, clean air is important for all, urban and rural. Some just want to delete the emissions for various reasons. We are all connected with the air we have whether urban or rural. I live in a rural area. Just know that deleting emissions is illegal. I would be fine with fining folks heavily that delete emissions equipment. This affects us all. We just need inspections again.

Your view is so distorted that urban and rural air are not connected directly is quite laughable, the emissions requirements are for all not just urban.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> what the heck are you talking about? Those of us that live near urban areas didn't make these emissions rules, i just want clean air, clean air is important for all, urban and rural. Some just want to delete the emissions for various reasons. We are all connected with the air we have whether urban or rural. I live in a rural area. Just know that deleting emissions is illegal. I would be fine with fining folks heavily that delete emissions equipment. This affects us all. We just need inspections again.
> 
> Your view is so distorted that urban and rural air are not connected directly is quite laughable, the emissions requirements are for all not just urban.


I'm just sick and tired of people from the Repblik of Kalifornistan and New York City and Chicago trying to impose their wills on the rest of the country. Half their whining and complaining is fabricated and they create their own "facts" to back up their claims....and few of them are willing to practice what the preach. (AL Gore being the worst offender among them).

I'm already on the record of being fine with "REASONABLE" emissions controls. But its clear a certain element is trying to legislate internal combustion vehicles out of existence and because they only have to drive at most 5 miles each way...they think everyone else in the country only need an electric car. 

And a DPF isn't a $100 or $200 item when it fails...we are talking $3,000 +. Now you tell me your car has 100,000+ miles on it. and its more than 5 years old....odds are that is going to cost a significant percentage of the cars value to replace...or maybe even MORE than the car will be worth then. Without a means to eliminate it..your only choice is junk it...which is exactly what that element wants in the first place, get older cars off the road by any means they can.

Sure some of us can afford to go out and buy a new car or fix it at that point...but there are far more people out there that can't.


Also..without a DPF delete function...using these newer generation engines isn't even a swap option.

Which would you consider a better option....a 30+ year old rebuilt IDI diesel with no emissions equipment...or a 5 year old Direct injection diesel without emissions equipment?

That 5 year old engine with an emissions delete is still going to be significantly cleaner than on older freshly rebuilt IDI diesel.

And do you honestly believe its even possible to swap on of these 2.0 Diesels into anything else the way it is now? Not just easy....but possible at all.

I fully believe one of these 2.0 engines can equal or even exceed the power my trucks 6.2 is even capable of....and it would be far cleaner and far more fuel efficient at the same time without ANY emmissions. But the way it is....its not even an option. Adapters can be fabricated..but if it can't be made to run...why bother.

Personally I think Rolling coal is stupid...for a number of reasons...the least of which its a quick way to hurt or kill a diesel. Check EGT's of anyone doing it..the numbers would scare you. Very few can tolerate much of it without damage..a lot can't tolerate much at all before permanent damage occurs. (EGT's during that time far exceed the melting point of aluminum)


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I'm just sick and tired of people from the Repblik of Kalifornistan and New York City and Chicago trying to impose their wills on the rest of the country. Half their whining and complaining is fabricated and they create their own "facts" to back up their claims....and few of them are willing to practice what the preach. (AL Gore being the worst offender among them).
> 
> I'm already on the record of being fine with "REASONABLE" emissions controls. But its clear a certain element is trying to legislate internal combustion vehicles out of existence and because they only have to drive at most 5 miles each way...they think everyone else in the country only need an electric car.
> 
> ...


I better understand your position even I don't fully agree with it. Do have a question though, where are you getting a DPF being a $3,000 to replace? That seems very excessive. We have a few members here with over 100k miles and I have not heard on this forum of anyone have a DPF failure. So it seems that it is pretty reliable. Lots of expensive parts could fail but that doesn't justify taking them off and creating dirty emissions in my view.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> I better understand your position even I don't fully agree with it. Do have a question though, where are you getting a DPF being a $3,000 to replace? That seems very excessive. We have a few members here with over 100k miles and I have not heard on this forum of anyone have a DPF failure. So it seems that it is pretty reliable. Lots of expensive parts could fail but that doesn't justify taking them off and creating dirty emissions in my view.


Wait until a lot more people get in the 100K + range. I've read of a couple....nope, don't remember who, and nope..I've got better things to do than try and look it up....but I remember one was well under 100K. The warranties that cover that expires far before the Power-train warranties do. 

These are not something in even the near future there will be a universal replacement for unlike catalytic converters. These are too closely linked to the rest of the equipment for that to happen. Which also brings to the discussion...GM doesn't make replacement parts forever....I believe they only have to for 10 years (in the USA, far less many other places) ...Try getting replacement parts when that happens. Been there on fairly low production British Sports cars before...having to buy 4 or 5 broken transmissions hoping to find enough usable parts to fix one. I already have a growing list of stuff for my truck....that can't be bough new for any price. Dealer or aftermarket. Used is the ONLY option. And required a national search to find them.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm nearing a solution. Fleece has... Something. Don't worry, fun times are ahead.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> what the heck are you talking about? Those of us that live near urban areas didn't make these emissions rules, i just want clean air, clean air is important for all, urban and rural. Some just want to delete the emissions for various reasons. We are all connected with the air we have whether urban or rural. I live in a rural area. Just know that deleting emissions is illegal. I would be fine with fining folks heavily that delete emissions equipment. This affects us all. We just need inspections again.
> 
> Your view is so distorted that urban and rural air are not connected directly is quite laughable, the emissions requirements are for all not just urban.


no need to feel victimized


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I'm just sick and tired of people from the Repblik of Kalifornistan and New York City and Chicago trying to impose their wills on the rest of the country. I'm already on the record of being fine with "REASONABLE" emissions controls. And do you honestly believe its even possible to swap on of these 2.0 Diesels into anything else the way it is now? Not just easy....but possible at all.


I have tried to get your main points here to make sense of what you are saying. We have just passed 24 million people living in a country the size of the lower 49 and we to have emission regulations that are Euro 4 Compliant and this year have to be Euro 5 Compliant. I have a clean diesel and no DEF tank was ever fitted, other than that I have most of what the US cars have. The DPF is designed to last the life of the engine so should not cause a problem. Removing all the pollution gear makes no sense to me as I have never had a problem with any of it. My main reason for buying a diesel was for the far better performance with good fuel economy it had over the petrol model available and I haven't been disappointed. I am getting a BNR tune soon mainly for reduced turbo lag at low speeds other than that I love the car as it is.

I forgot to mention, we have a 2.0L diesel engine available in the Malibu here.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I have tried to get your main points here to make sense of what you are saying. We have just passed 24 million people living in a country the size of the lower 49 and we to have emission regulations that are Euro 4 Compliant and this year have to be Euro 5 Compliant. I have a clean diesel and no DEF tank was ever fitted, other than that I have most of what the US cars have. The DPF is designed to last the life of the engine so should not cause a problem. Removing all the pollution gear makes no sense to me as I have never had a problem with any of it. My main reason for buying a diesel was for the far better performance with good fuel economy it had over the petrol model available and I haven't been disappointed. I am getting a BNR tune soon mainly for reduced turbo lag at low speeds other than that I love the car as it is.
> 
> I forgot to mention, we have a 2.0L diesel engine available in the Malibu here.


So they claim....Catalytic converters were supposed to last for the life of the engine too.....they were wrong about those too. And yes I am old enough to have understood and remember the claims made about those then too.

At least those weren't aren't nearly as expensive to replace.

Easy for them to make claims now....but only time will tell how right or how wrong they were. If they actually believe they would last the life of the engine...they should have no problem warrantying them for just as long. The fact they don't and won't says everything about their belief in those claims.

Because as it is now...once that very short warranty runs out...its the poor suckers that bought the vehicle that will be stuck paying to fix it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Go to Bancock or any big city in china and then see what lack of pollution control does for yourself.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Kexlox said:


> I mean, it is technically still a federal crime. Removing any emissions equipment that was factory installed on a vehicle is a violation of the federal clean air act. The shop could be fined up to 25,000 per infraction. The person who did the work, and the person who requested it could each be fined up to 2,500.
> 
> Now whether there is any chance of it actually being enforced...


If it was enforced then the Government would have a nice surplus of funds. Not only are the trucks having deleted their diesel emissions so are a bunch of the performance gas vehicle world as well. Go over to the C5 camaro forum and check out all the guys that have deleted their cats and run straight pipes. I know when I had my 65 Impala SS it didn't require CATS and man you couldn't stand one second inside my garage once I backed it in. My eyes would burn something fierce! Never had to worry about our cats getting in the garage either.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Go to Bancock or any big city in china and then see what lack of pollution control does for yourself.


You are aware...there is a really BIG world out there that's NOT an urban area. Most of it in fact ISN'T an urban area. Most of the population doesn't live in a urban area....in the USA anyway. And we don't have those problems in those areas. You city dwellers need to get out and see it more often. But then...maybe its best you don't. We got critters that might eat you. And how could you survive more than 2 blocks from a Starbucks.

Maybe we should take away cars from urban dwellers and your pollution problems would be solved.

Half of the urban pollution problem is the fact there is essentially there is no trees or grass or plants...you know those things that filter the air consume carbon dioxide and generate oxygen. Usually some shade of green, Concrete, brick and black top doesn't do it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

So much bad information.

Plants don't eat pollution (well not much). There is a massive difference between CO2 pollution vs *other products*, such as NOx. The haze you'd see in a densely populated area are those *other products.* The entire purpose of the emissions equipment is to trade these other products into less harmful pollutions; CO2, N, and H2O (water). Nothing more, nothing less. And they do their job extremely well.

That is the pollution front, if we talk long term environment things get a bit more complicated. All of these systems generate much more CO2, which is said to the biggest contender to global warming (it's real).

This is the reason why this sort of thing needs to be controlled by the states. Trouble is you would have people register their vehicles out of state to bypass local laws, so something would need to be done about that.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

diesel said:


> I have 156K miles on my Cruze diesel so far and it's never left me stranded on the side of the highway. I consider that pretty reliable. It hasn't been perfect, but I am more than happy with it, and the fact that it makes clean exhaust.
> 
> By the way, gasoline cars can fail just as likely as diesel cars for emissions or other reasons. The Cruze hasn't been perfect, then again neither was my 2012 Honda Civic. It very nearly left me stranded on the side of the highway when I had a major drivetrain issue at 50K miles. It also failed to start 3 times. Cars will never be perfect, even cars like a Honda Civic, which is traditionally held as a hallmark of reliability. I'm not going to go bashing all Honda Civics just because I had a bad one. It happens.


Thats funny. So your ok with taking your cruze to a dealer twice for a "manual super special dealer only" regen? Im not. Chevy did a great job on this powertrain and was forced to make it unreliable because of the EPA. Again, my LBZ Duramax has close to the same mileage without having to go to the stealership multiple times because of a dpf and def fluid.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It has been made clear by some on here that country cars never go into towns, so having no pollution gear is fine. I grew up in the country at a time when steam trains were the main railway transport. Sure would hate to go back to that, talk about rolling coal.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Thats funny. So your ok with taking your cruze to a dealer twice for a "manual super special dealer only" regen? Im not. Chevy did a great job on this powertrain and was forced to make it unreliable because of the EPA. Again, my LBZ Duramax has close to the same mileage without having to go to the stealership multiple times because of a dpf and def fluid.


Have a simple question for you? Why did you purchase a CTD if the emissions stuff is something you hate so much?


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

I truthfully dont hate emission stuff, i have to breathe as well lol. I just want a reliable commuter. Ive already replaced 2 sensors in 20k miles and hope the emission related issues stop. I wouldnt even contemplate removing any equipment if the systems worked.The cruze is nothing but a chick looking commuter to me that im somewhat embarassed to drive and really dont give a **** about performance but love the MPG's.:grin:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Thats funny. So your ok with taking your cruze to a dealer twice for a "manual super special dealer only" regen? Im not. Chevy did a great job on this powertrain and was forced to make it unreliable because of the EPA. Again, my LBZ Duramax has close to the same mileage without having to go to the stealership multiple times because of a dpf and def fluid.


For most people that's probably not acceptable. I do wish there was a way I could have done them myself. I am glad I found a way to avoid that in the future and it would be great if they build this into future cars. All that being said, I did go 115K miles without a problem like that. I am well aware this technology is in its infancy and I don't expect perfection. These cars are designed and built by humans. I knew that going in and the car has actually far surpassed my expectations. I never imagined I would be happily driving it 156K miles later.


----------



## campbell.brian (Jul 8, 2016)

I own a 2014 Cruze CTD. The vehicle is currently in the shop having an exhaust temperature sensor replaced---for the second time. And the vehicle has less than 25,000 miles on it. The second time the vehicle was put into a 65 mph limp mode because the wife ignored the CEL for too long. I could not imagine this happening to someone outside of the temperate climate where I live.

I understand that some people want to delete the emissions control for performance reasons, or maybe want better MPG. My state does not perform emissions testing on diesel vehicles. I, for one, want to see the ECM modifications to increase the reliability of the car. Having your vehicle governed because a faulty emissions component can certainly be construed as a reliability issue--Certainly not for everyone, but for some of you putting thousands of miles per week on a vehicle, absolutly. If I ever found myself staying in a hotel while a dealer regenerated my DPF or replaced a EGT probe so that I can get home at more than 35mph, I would blame it on my vehicle's reliability. I understand if your Cruze has 100,000's of miles on it and you have not had a problem. But other people have and it's impossible to determine when these things happen. That's what is meant by reliability.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

campbell.brian said:


> Having your vehicle governed because a faulty emissions component can certainly be construed as a reliability issue--


govt mandates the speed limiting so the vehicle owner just doesnt ignore the emissions goin wrong and polluting.

blame chevy for the car needing repair, blame the govt for the rest


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> govt mandates the speed limiting so the vehicle owner just doesnt ignore the emissions goin wrong and polluting.
> 
> blame chevy for the car needing repair, blame the govt for the rest


no way they should of made it an instant problem. should of been you have a certain time period so maybe you can finish a trip an get home before the speed restriction kicks in. I go away on a trip an wonder if I will get home on time. TOTALLY STUPID ON GOVERMENTS PART!!


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

oilburner said:


> no way they should of made it an instant problem. should of been you have a certain time period so maybe you can finish a trip an get home before the speed restriction kicks in. I go away on a trip an wonder if I will get home on time. TOTALLY STUPID ON GOVERMENTS PART!!


X2, and to add to that, a lil warning ( of which none exists unless you have a Scan Gauge 2) would be nice. Driving the CTD can be somewhat of a guessing game.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

campbell.brian said:


> I own a 2014 Cruze CTD. The vehicle is currently in the shop having an exhaust temperature sensor replaced---for the second time. And the vehicle has less than 25,000 miles on it. The second time the vehicle was put into a 65 mph limp mode because the wife ignored the CEL for too long. I could not imagine this happening to someone outside of the temperate climate where I live.
> 
> I understand that some people want to delete the emissions control for performance reasons, or maybe want better MPG. My state does not perform emissions testing on diesel vehicles. I, for one, want to see the ECM modifications to increase the reliability of the car. Having your vehicle governed because a faulty emissions component can certainly be construed as a reliability issue--Certainly not for everyone, but for some of you putting thousands of miles per week on a vehicle, absolutly. If I ever found myself staying in a hotel while a dealer regenerated my DPF or replaced a EGT probe so that I can get home at more than 35mph, I would blame it on my vehicle's reliability. I understand if your Cruze has 100,000's of miles on it and you have not had a problem. But other people have and it's impossible to determine when these things happen. That's what is meant by reliability.


Sounds like that was directed at me. The only time I said I "never had a problem" was prior to 60K miles. If you read my posts you will see I have had issues in the miles since 60K I have driven it, including an EGT sensor. I did not ignore the CEL, had the sensor replaced and never had another issue with it. I am sorry to hear that you had these issues with your car and wish you better luck in the future. It's important to note that the EGT sensor diagnosis process must be followed properly so they can correctly identify which sensor is bad. Perhaps your dealer did not properly diagnose and replaced the wrong sensor. There is a diagnostic process to determine if sensor 2 or 3 needs to be replaced, as I believe they both throw the same code.


----------

